# Tempmas 2011 - Week 3!



## Costello (Dec 15, 2011)

*Tempmas 2011 Week 3 December 15th through 20th*Tempers all around the world, from Mexico to Paris, from Shanghai to Seattle, from Melbourne to Santa Fe, let's all gather around the fire and, well,  try not to get burnt by the flames because this week's a hot one! There's good stuff up for grabs but you'll have to earn it!​


This week's contest: *GBATEMP BANQUET!* Bake a GBAtemp themed cake, cook a GBAtemp themed dish, it's up to you and it has to be food. The only requirement is for you to show pictures or videos of yourself while you're doing it: show us it really came from you (eg. include a slip of paper showing your username and "Tempmas 2011). The best entries will be getting the prizes below...​​*FIRST PRIZE:* a brand new 3DS game console, color of your choice, shipped to you free of charge!​*Second prize:* the official GBAtemp t-shirt from our merch store + the old-school GBAtemp style mug.​*Third prize:* one of the limited edition GBAtemp magic mugs from our merch store​​Submit your entry by posting in this thread, the deadline is December 20th, 23:59 GMT.*Our sponsor*Our awesome partner Etcome has kindly accepted to sponsor our competition and supplied us with awesome prizes. Make sure to get your gaming accessories from them next time you consider purchasing stuff online!​


----------



## VashTS (Dec 15, 2011)

wow that is awesome! good luck everyone...what is the deadline on this one?


----------



## T-hug (Dec 15, 2011)

Submit your entry by posting in this thread, the deadline is December 20th, 23:59 GMT.


----------



## Dter ic (Dec 15, 2011)

VashTS said:


> wow that is awesome! good luck everyone...what is the deadline on this one?


20th December


----------



## Costello (Dec 15, 2011)

Thug4L1f3 said:


> Submit your entry by posting in this thread, the deadline is December 20th, 23:59 GMT.


to his defense I didnt include that in the original post until I saw his reply


----------



## Paarish (Dec 15, 2011)

I'm not much of a baker so I think I'll skip on this one. 
But good luck to everyone that tries


----------



## BoxmanWTF (Dec 15, 2011)

XD me? bake cakes? cook food?
...maybe I might try some GBAtemp themed lasagna


----------



## pugmalion1 (Dec 15, 2011)

Consider me entered!  Love the Tempmas Festivities.


----------



## jrk190 (Dec 15, 2011)

I'll try to, but I'm a horrible cook. Unless it comes in  a can with instructions, it'll be hard. Maybe I'll try to make a cake out of cookie dough... Hom nom nom.


----------



## Valwin (Dec 15, 2011)

guys  do i have to show my face ?

or could i make the dish show my hand with a piece of paper saying my info  ?


----------



## rockstar99 (Dec 15, 2011)




----------



## Porro88 (Dec 15, 2011)

the 3ds prize doesn't includes bundles, does it?


----------



## Langin (Dec 15, 2011)

This weekend I will make something with the temp, anyone ideas to share? 

My ideas(Which I won't use)

Something which belongs to me(My secret recipe which I made by myself!!)(Dutch name marsepijn)
A cake... >.> How unoriginal

Hmmm I know it! Now i need to find the old temp logo. *found the logo*

I will put in my idea if NOBODY steals it, you may edit and use it ur own.

Half old logo half new logo cake

2 hands

3DS and PSP in both hands. I will attempt to make it even more special!(Christmas hat maybe?)


----------



## Nah3DS (Dec 15, 2011)

Costello said:


> Tempers all around the world, from Mexico to Paris, from Shanghai to Seattle, from Melbourne to Santa Fe


Im from Rosario Santa Fe


----------



## wasim (Dec 15, 2011)

3DS ?!!!

This makes me jelly. But i can't cook.


----------



## Another World (Dec 15, 2011)

Paarish said:


> I'm not much of a baker so I think I'll skip on this one.
> But good luck to everyone that tries



make some gbatemp eggs. don't take the "bake a cake" line literally. it just has to be food that you prepared. it could be a gbatemp shaped sandwich. think outside the box a little.

-another world


----------



## Cyan (Dec 15, 2011)

wasim said:


> 3DS ?!!!
> 
> This makes me jelly. But i can't cook.


Well, you can bake anything, Don't worry you don't have to eat what you did    


It could be anything, not only a cake.
We even thought we could have some Tempy'zza entry 

As long as you don't buy an already cooked one and place "gbatemp" on it, it's fine.


Users already have some idea, I will need more ideas for mine  
I hope [member="Little"] and [member="Psyfira"] could participate too, they are very good


----------



## Janthran (Dec 15, 2011)

Seems like nobody is entering this.
I wonder if I can make a waffle with Tempy's face..?


----------



## Valwin (Dec 15, 2011)

so by gbatemp theme you mean the face thingy ? are there other gbatemp theme stuff aside from that ?


----------



## Gh0sti (Dec 15, 2011)

idk how well it will look but ill try it possibly not many people will  participate in this


----------



## Cyan (Dec 15, 2011)

The themes of gbatemp: games?
For example you can bake something with the shape of a game characters (mario, yoshi, samus, pacman, Link, etc.) ?

At least, use the GBAtemp logo/mascot somewhere, that's what define the website.
If you make only a mario shaped food, it's just a mario theme food, not a gbatemp + mario.



About participants number, we hope the price will decide them to enter the competition. It's just for fun, no need to be good to eat, just fun to look (delicious is a plus!).
Maybe when someone will start posting, other users will follow.
I'll make mine this weekend.


----------



## MegaAce™ (Dec 15, 2011)

Cyan said:


> The themes of gbatemp: games?
> For example you can bake something with the shape of a game characters (mario, yoshi, samus, pacman, Link, etc.) ?
> 
> At least, use the GBAtemp logo/mascot somewhere, that's what define the website.
> ...



I'd say it revolves around GBAtemp, not games in common?


----------



## Genyus (Dec 15, 2011)

I can't wait to see the entry's


----------



## Zarcon (Dec 15, 2011)

Make some instant noodles with some colourful decorations.
Kraft dinner with food colouring.

You don't necessarily have to cook/bake anything, you just have to assemble/prepare some sort of food in a festive manner.

And if you think about it this way, if not many people will enter, that just means your chances of winning something are pretty high just from entering.


----------



## Nathan Drake (Dec 15, 2011)

This one is interesting, but I'll likely pass. Don't have even a penny of cash to spend on making food items that I'll likely fail at, since I'm unable to do visual art to save my life. I'll still try to come up with some ideas for people to execute the best they can though if they have the ability too. All because me and this week don't agree doesn't mean somebody else can't be kind of bumped up to participating.


----------



## Paarish (Dec 15, 2011)

Another World said:


> Paarish said:
> 
> 
> > I'm not much of a baker so I think I'll skip on this one.
> ...


Interesting... I'll see if I can whip something up


----------



## LINK289 (Dec 15, 2011)

I may try this if I can find time xD


----------



## Mirby (Dec 15, 2011)

I'll see what I can do; no promises though.


----------



## MARECLO (Dec 15, 2011)

NahuelDS said:


> Costello said:
> 
> 
> > Tempers all around the world, from Mexico to Paris, from Shanghai to Seattle, from Melbourne to Santa Fe
> ...



I'm from Canelones - Uruguay so I assume I'm included in that reference...

I have 3 Question...

1 - The dish/logo colours MUST be the exactly the same?!
2 - The winners will be determined by BEST entry or a raffle?
3 - I won the 3rd place in week 2, am I able to enter in this too? I really want a second magic mug!!!


----------



## MegaAce™ (Dec 15, 2011)

Challenge accepted 

And a question beforehand: If one wins the 3DS, will the winner get one from his region?


----------



## Cyan (Dec 15, 2011)

1- No, just need to be recognizable. any color is fine. (of course, other users could make a better one with a more matching colour )
2- Best entry.
3- You are free to participate again, of course. Good luck


----------



## tj_cool (Dec 15, 2011)

MegaAce™ said:


> And a question beforehand: If one wins the 3DS, will the winner get one from his region?


The 3DS will be for your region, yeah


----------



## Nujui (Dec 15, 2011)

Ahh, this will give me a project to do over the weekend , I already have an idea in mind.


----------



## ficarra1002 (Dec 15, 2011)

I have family who works in a bakery with a icing printer thing, but I assume that's against the rules


----------



## jamesaa (Dec 15, 2011)

Considering I live on a diet of rice, vegetables, eggs and alcohol I don't think I have much of a chance here.

Good luck for everyone who does enter though.


----------



## Janthran (Dec 15, 2011)

jamesaa said:


> Considering I live on a diet of rice, vegetables, eggs and alcohol I don't think I have much of a chance here.
> 
> Good luck for everyone who does enter though.


Rice>arrange to be tempy>win


----------



## hoboman24 (Dec 15, 2011)

I want a 3ds!!


----------



## jamesaa (Dec 15, 2011)

Janthran said:


> Rice>arrange to be tempy>win



Ok, by popular demand of one people, yes that's right - one people! (grammer nazi shields up)

I give you RICE TEMPY!

...

...

...







Yeah I know...  No need to tell me.

I know it's awesome!!!!1!!one!



Spoiler: Preparation



Get rice





Throw in rice cooker with some water





Make cuppa tea while waiting for rice to cook





Done







[/end fail]


----------



## Forstride (Dec 15, 2011)

*Got a few questions:*

Does the 3DS of any color include the Zelda one?

Just double checking, but this includes any kind of food, as long as it's GBAtemp-related, right?

Thinking about making a GBAtemp-themed pizza, but if it doesn't include the Zelda bundle, I don't think I'll enter.


----------



## Fluto (Dec 16, 2011)

perfect 


Spoiler



Final: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



1
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



2
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





im going to try again later


----------



## Bobbyloujo (Dec 16, 2011)

Hahahaha this is great. Too bad I can't cook to save my life xD


----------



## DJPlace (Dec 16, 2011)

i got a very neat idea for my design hopefully i can get a pic in i need to find someone with a camera. or i can use my labtop camera LOL.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Dec 16, 2011)

Man, all my attempts at carving the perfect 'Tempy sandwich have been horrible failures. 
Damn that hair. 
And now I've wasted all my blue, moldy bread.....


----------



## klim28 (Dec 16, 2011)

Is this US-only? I want to join 

Question. Is "cooking" really necessary? Or any food item is accepted. I have something in mind but doesn't require "cooking".


----------



## gifi4 (Dec 16, 2011)

I'll hopefully be doing something, just gotta find the time to prepare my idea...


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Dec 16, 2011)

klim28: No, the contest is not US-only. 
But I believe some form of cooking has to be involved.....the sandwich is a lie a joke.


----------



## Vigilante (Dec 16, 2011)

Well there goes my chance to win.
Cooking not really my thing.
Just looking forward for the next one.


----------



## Skelletonike (Dec 16, 2011)

I love cooking, it's one of my fave hobbies. ^^
Btw, I'm confused about the tittle, we bake a cake and a cook a dish, or just one of them?


----------



## Bladexdsl (Dec 16, 2011)

that 3ds is MINE the limited edition zelda one!!! it counts as a color: black and gold!


----------



## Aeter (Dec 16, 2011)

For you non-gourmet chefs, buy a cardboard box and some icing and get creative.


----------



## Cyan (Dec 16, 2011)

Yeah, we have already two entries 



Skelletonike said:


> I love cooking, it's one of my fave hobbies. ^^
> Btw, I'm confused about the tittle, we bake a cake and a cook a dish, or just one of them?


just one of them.



TDWP FTW said:


> *Got a few questions:*
> 
> Does the 3DS of any color include the Zelda one?
> 
> ...



It's a 3DS alone, not a bundle.
Yes, Any cooking with any recipes.

Too bad you will do it only if it's a bundle 
I wanted to see that pizza!
Do it anyway, if you win just leave the price to the fourth winner.


----------



## dansky (Dec 16, 2011)

TDWP FTW said:


> Thinking about making a GBAtemp-themed pizza



ugh, not fair, I was thinking about the same thing


----------



## FireGrey (Dec 16, 2011)

I might make one and show a video of me eating it, which everyone would love to watch.


----------



## DarkCoffe64 (Dec 17, 2011)

...Is a GBATemp-themed sandvich good enough to participate?
I guess not. Oh well, good luck to everybody else who can bake something.







(The cake is a lie)


----------



## DJPlace (Dec 17, 2011)

i'm going do my  best i just need to cook it tommrow and upload it with my webcam on my laptop... i wonder...


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Dec 17, 2011)

Aeter said:


> For you non-gourmet chefs, buy a cardboard box and some icing and get creative.



That would work just fine.
It's not like we're going to taste-test the entries.


......unless you send them to me........


----------



## iFish (Dec 17, 2011)

Vulpes Abnocto said:


> Aeter said:
> 
> 
> > For you non-gourmet chefs, buy a cardboard box and some icing and get creative.
> ...


ill you taste my cardboard cake, Vulpes?


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Dec 17, 2011)

iFish said:


> ill you taste my cardboard cake, Vulpes?



Sure. Right after you taste my half-meter rubber cock. 



Spoiler










What? 

You thought I meant something else?


----------



## Zarcon (Dec 17, 2011)

To clarify, you need only show that you prepared the food in some way.
You don't necessarily need to cook or bake anything.

Just be creative with it. Think outside the box.
As long as there's food involved it should be a valid entry.


----------



## iFish (Dec 17, 2011)

Vulpes Abnocto said:


> iFish said:
> 
> 
> > ill you taste my cardboard cake, Vulpes?
> ...


I got excited, Vulpes. Damn you.


----------



## Nathan Drake (Dec 17, 2011)

So, lets say I take food from the fridge and containers around the house, perfectly edible as it is, and put something together that also kind of matches the holiday spirit. Would that qualify, as long as I took pictures of the process of putting it together? As, even without doing all of the cooking and baking, this idea will be a bit of work.


----------



## Zarcon (Dec 17, 2011)

Nathan Drake said:


> So, lets say I take food from the fridge and containers around the house, perfectly edible as it is, and put something together that also kind of matches the holiday spirit. Would that qualify, as long as I took pictures of the process of putting it together? As, even without doing all of the cooking and baking, this idea will be a bit of work.


That should qualify yes.
Just remember to also add/create something GBAtemp related as well and you're good to go.
Be creative, the people who cook/bake get the advantage of more control over their end product so you'll need to step it up in creativity to compete with people who cook/bake.
Or just make it look super delicious somehow.
Sandwiches can look pretty dang delicious and there's no cooking involved in that.


----------



## Nathan Drake (Dec 17, 2011)

I was considering using the many baked goods around and about of varying shapes and colors (okay, not THAT many colors) to create something. My sister went bake crazy, and although I helped some, there are no pictures of that part of the process that I can really lay claim to, as I wasn't thinking of Tempmas at the time. I figure though, with everything there is, something is easily possible. It will just take some time.

People may very well out do me. That doesn't matter though. What matters is that I make something, have fun with it, and get the idea out there. Who knows? Maybe I'll end up with a 3DS. We'll just have to see what happens over the next few days.


----------



## Zarcon (Dec 17, 2011)

Yup, that there's the ticket.
If you enter you might not win.
If you don't enter you definitely won't win.

So why not just enter, right?


----------



## Nathan Drake (Dec 17, 2011)

I present to you, far too much work: http://imgur.com/a/qRVWM
That's the entire album. Here's the finished product:


Spoiler












That is about half of a large tray of fudge packed into that face. Bigger than you might be able to tell in that photo. By the by, the "eyes" are made of buttermilk cookies. The fudge and cookies were both made in or on top of the oven in the very kitchen that face was put together in.


----------



## Fluto (Dec 17, 2011)

well there are two entries , I might win


----------



## bejiman (Dec 17, 2011)

Merry Christmas to all tempers!

3DS!? RAWR!


----------



## Ace Overclocked (Dec 17, 2011)

not interested in the rewards and i can't cook, unless it's allowed for us to let our mothers do it(maybe for my birthday party)


----------



## .Chris (Dec 17, 2011)

I really want to join this one.. But, I can't cook D:

Anyways, good luck to everybody who's participating!


----------



## wasim (Dec 17, 2011)

Here's my entry.



Spoiler








Okay, i admit it ...... i didn't cook this but my mom did. I'm the one who made the mascot though.
and sorry for the low quality cuz i didn't have any good camera with me ATM.


----------



## DJPlace (Dec 17, 2011)

ta da da da!! here's my entry's i screwed up on the first one. but here goes.












i call it GBA Temp's Chicken Wing DIP YUMMY YUMMY IN YO TUMMY!!


enjoy everyone.

sorry if it's too big mods and admin's can edit it with spoilers if they want.

cause i don't know how


----------



## Blauhasenpopo (Dec 17, 2011)

Mery Tempmas to all Tempers out there!

Here is my entry to the banquet:
First of all
[sharedmedia=gallery:images:2196]

then the Eggs

[sharedmedia=gallery:images:2197]

stir it together and fill it in

[sharedmedia=gallery:images:2198]

waiting to bake very well and:

[sharedmedia=gallery:images:2199]

cut out the frame

[sharedmedia=gallery:images:2200]

so we have the right shape
[sharedmedia=gallery:images:2201]

after a little creative work it should look like this:
[sharedmedia=gallery:images:2202]

and then Bon Apetit ! (for english speaking people:YUMMY!)
[sharedmedia=gallery:images:2203]

crossing fingers for everyone !

We had fun doing this for the best community!


Greetz

Freezer6


----------



## Janthran (Dec 17, 2011)

So, I just post my entry here?
And uh, do I have to get it in on before tomorrow?â€‹
EDIT: Both questions answered in the first post.
It helps to read the things, sometimes.


----------



## Nujui (Dec 18, 2011)

Spoiler



http://img10.imageshack.us/img10/4826/1001136x.jpg
http://img195.imageshack.us/img195/3015/1001137a.jpg
http://img802.imageshack.us/img802/8550/1001138l.jpg
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/804/1001139q.jpg
http://img338.imageshack.us/img338/746/1001140q.jpg
http://img696.imageshack.us/img696/884/1001141v.jpg
http://img832.imageshack.us/img832/5986/1001153q.jpg
http://img198.imageshack.us/img198/4532/1001154ej.jpg
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/600/1001155s.jpg/
http://img36.imageshack.us/img36/1281/1001158r.jpg



My Entry, just click in order.

The easy part was making the cake, the hard part was icing the face on, it took me a whole hour, trying to be precise as possible.


----------



## tisdadd (Dec 18, 2011)

Well... today was my day to cook and while I wasn't going to enter originally, I asked my bro if he would like to help out a bit to try to come up with a fun entry for a contest (if I were to win, he gets the prize), so he made cookies and I made some mashed potatoes (and dyed them) as well as some hamburgers. Then, he set up an arrangement on our table with some of my classic portable gear. Hope you like, the food was very tasty. 

Alrighty, as I am not entirely certain how the image code works here and have slow internet...

Here is a link to the album, though I did order them here.
http://s4.photobucket.com/albums/y140/tisdadd/Tempmas%202011/



Spoiler








Completed




Start of cookies




Mashed Potatoes dyed.




Mashed potatoes molded with beef sticks and sour cream.




Cookies molded




Hamburger patties started




One hamburger that held its shape ok, decorated.




Cookies frosted




I loved these... so again.




Cookies once on table




And the arrangement at the top of the table.



Anyway, while I may not be an active forum poster I do check the website daily and figure now is as good of time as any to say I love this website. 

If I had found it directly after the original Nsider forums had shut down, I have no doubt it would be a site that I would spend a lot of time chatting on, however as I have many other things that take up my time now and I am scarred to add much more to the platter at the moment.


----------



## Geren (Dec 18, 2011)

Okay, here's my entry, though it's not a cake 

This is what we call around here "Desayuno Tipico" (traditional breakfast?) It is a really popular dish and can be made in some delicious ways. It's also pretty old hahah

This one consists of 3 things. The following it's the procedure.



Spoiler



First we have the beans. We boil them with garlic and salt to make'em soft and give them flavor. Then we blend them with a little water. The final step is to fry some little pieces of onion, and then we add the minced(?) beans. We let it in slow fire to make it more solid.

[sharedmedia=gallery:images:2210]

Second we have the "platanos" (like bananas, only bigger) We slice them in pieces and the we fry them.

[sharedmedia=gallery:images:2211]

The last thing is the scrambled eggs. This is the easy part. We just cut pieces of onion and fry them a bit, then we can add the eggs, stir them and we are done.

[sharedmedia=gallery:images:2212]




Here's the arranged dish. I used cheese in the rest of details.

[sharedmedia=gallery:images:2213]

A closer look 

[sharedmedia=gallery:images:2214]

If anybody comes here to south/central america, be sure to try some of these things. They sure are delicious. This has been pretty fun! Hope you like my entry, and of course merry tempmas to everyone


----------



## Eerpow (Dec 18, 2011)

Geren said:


> If anybody comes here to south/central america, be sure to try some of these things. They sure are delicious. This has been pretty fun! Hope you like my entry, and of course merry tempmas to everyone



My dad is Swedish but my mom is Salvadorian so I can easily relate to that dish. It's been a while since I ate a breakfast like that, thanks for sharing!
  Merry Tempmas/Christmas!!

I'll be posting my entry soon, I worked on it last night but it got to late so it looks like I'll have to finish it today.


----------



## LINK289 (Dec 18, 2011)

My entries didn't turn out as well as I expected, but I am still glad I made some food that I can share with friends when I go to my buddies house for a small Christmas party!

So, I decided to make a bunch of Cupcakes that, when put together properly looked like the temp's logo. Real life pixel art! 
I was going to make a third batch of cupcakes but I figured out that I didn't need them so I made the dough into a big 3DS cookie and an original Gameboy cookie.

Creation process and final products:

Ingredients! (Ignore the watering can, I didn't realize it was there) 
http://i267.photobuc...2011/Step01.jpg

Flour! Sugar! Salt! Baking powder!

http://i267.photobuc...02011/Step1.jpg

Milk! Egg! Cooking Oil! INSIDE the flour, sugar, salt, and baking powder! (+Chocolate chips)

http://i267.photobuc...02011/Step2.jpg

Putting the mixture in the tray!

http://i267.photobuc...02011/Step3.jpg

Cooking it!

http://i267.photobuc...02011/Step4.jpg

Testing if they are done! (With a toothpick and Santa)

http://i267.photobuc...02011/Step5.jpg

Making a third batch after finishing the 1st and 2nd:

http://i267.photobuc...SecondBatch.jpg

Putting it together:

http://i267.photobuc...02011/Step8.jpg

Chocolate chips and icing:

http://i267.photobuc.../Step9Final.jpg


Also, I had some extra dough so I made the 3DS and Gameboy cookies!

http://i267.photobuc...meboyCookie.jpg

I used up all the white and blue icing that I could find. For some reason it took me four hours to make it all myself and clean up the kitchen (even though I have done it before). Hope you guys enjoy looking at my awkward baking job and Merry Christmas!


----------



## prectorian (Dec 18, 2011)

Allow me to present my entry for this Tempmas 2011-Week 3:

*Ingredients:*


Spoiler















*Mixing:*


Spoiler















*Ready to Shape:*


Spoiler















*Ready to Decorate:*


Spoiler











*Half Done Product:*


Spoiler











*Finished/Final Product (My Entry Picture):*


Spoiler











*I'm also taking this chance to wish everyone on GBAtemp and Etcome a Merry Christmas 2011 and Happy New Year 2012. Wishing everyone the best in whatever you do and stay healthy.*

*Prectorian*


----------



## klim28 (Dec 18, 2011)

Here is my entry. But before I start, I have a sucky camera so quality is @[email protected]

I have with me. Maracroni Temp Watermelon Bowl. Lol. Yeah I know its too early for a macaroni for Christmas 

Materials I used:


Spoiler











The Macaroni Temp Watermelon Bowl 


Spoiler


----------



## d3monsting (Dec 18, 2011)

happy holidays


----------



## Devin (Dec 18, 2011)

Spoiler












Look at this sexy bastard. Consisting of cheese, mixed with melted blue candycanes to give it that nice shade. Gourmet cheddar cheese, for eyes that just scream out "EAT ME". The freshest ears in the shape of headphones, that'll crunch with ear popping wonder. A mouth made with the finest ham, that well. Self explanatory. And finally, a head of hair that will put some pep in your step. (That, and a dry mouth.)


----------



## Wabsta (Dec 18, 2011)

So, I made some templat.

Step by step:


Spoiler

































And the final product:


----------



## Bobbyloujo (Dec 18, 2011)

I decided to enter :]



Spoiler: Warning! Awesomeness inside :)











It's made out of gingerbread so it's Christmasy :] It's got suger (both powdered and unpowdered), icing, M&Ms, and Capt'n Crunch. All beautifully arranged in an enchanting Christmas scene full of wonder  Costello is Santa because he gives out great prizes on Tempmas 
Merry (Temp/Christ)mas everyone!


----------



## Nathan Drake (Dec 18, 2011)

Woo, look at all of the entries! Took a couple days, but the entries are really rolling in now.


----------



## robertma708 (Dec 18, 2011)

why am I so tempted to make baked bads? xD


----------



## Nujui (Dec 18, 2011)

Nathan Drake said:


> Woo, look at all of the entries! Took a couple days, but the entries are really rolling in now.



Those couple days were probably the creation or/and buying the products , took me a whole day to get the stuff and then start making it at night.


----------



## MegaAce™ (Dec 18, 2011)

I present you.. my entry!  (Attention: The pictures are big!)
I thought Tempy felt a bit lonely, so I made him some cute friends. 


Spoiler










Without the sign. 


Spoiler











Made this yesterday, was too lazy to upload then cuz I had to wash up the dirty dishes.

Here's the preparation album: http://imgur.com/a/VT8HU/all#0

Merry Tempmas to everyone! And good luck to the others!


----------



## Cyan (Dec 18, 2011)

Woahh, I'm happy to see a lot of entries, and good ones too !
I have no more regrets to show mine now that I see there are good challengers!


Here's mine.
It took me 4 Hours to make it.
The hardest part was the icing, specially on the sides when everything tried to go away   


I Present you a Wii + Black 3DS For Tempmas 2011 :






It's made of sponge cake with icing, Black chocolate coating, and almond pasta.
(The chocolate looks reflecting on the picture, but it wasn't in real life).

The 3DS has its "three layers", I didn't coat the bottom part 

Here are some of the steps:


Spoiler



The recipes:




Sugar, Flour, Maïzena (corn stack), eggs (too many eggs x__x), candy, chocolate, Ice sugar and almond paste.





mix it





put it in a plate and in the stove.





tadaaah!





Put the icing on half the cake. (I put it upside down to have a plane surface)





Wii is complete. I used a Liquorice candy roll for the front part, and Almond paste.





And finally, I melted some chocolate to coat the 3DS (made from the other part of the cake, cut in half)








You can see more pictures in my gallery:
http://gbatemp.net/gallery/album/648-cyans-kitchen/


----------



## Bepbo (Dec 19, 2011)

Count me in  My entree will be up in an hour or two ^^


----------



## Bepbo (Dec 19, 2011)

Done! Here's my entree~ I hope you like it ^^ Merry Tempmas Everyone!!
My design goes back to GBAtemp's roots, of course... The old Game Boy Advance!  I cannot wait to devour this cake, but I have been smelling sugar for about 3-4 hours thanks to this big guy, ugh, Hahahhaa. But he's gonna get eat up today for sure!





You can check out all my progress with the cake here:
http://s255.photobuc...0Cake%20Entree/


----------



## Gundam Eclipse (Dec 19, 2011)

Do salads count? >>;


----------



## dice (Dec 19, 2011)

yes ir counts. any type of food counts...


----------



## sinbatsu (Dec 19, 2011)

Merry Tempmas everyone!
Here's me & my sister entry, agar-agar or gelatin.






And here's the making process.


Spoiler


























Hope you guys like it


----------



## Valwin (Dec 19, 2011)

video of me making it excuse the shitty low res camera




Gbatemp scramble eggs ? hopefully  data searching will kick in


----------



## Valwin (Dec 19, 2011)

Cyan said:


> It's what I call a Scramble omelet, it's scrambled eggs if you don't mix white and yellow together before baking them.
> 
> 
> I added another picture in my entry (I replaced the main one with another one).



thank you i dont know how to call some foods in English


----------



## Cyan (Dec 19, 2011)

It's what I call a Scramble omelet, it's scrambled eggs if you don't mix white and yellow together before baking them.


I added another picture in my entry (I replaced the main one with another one)   .


----------



## Cyan (Dec 19, 2011)

I'm not an english food expert either 
I just think it's an omelet when you mix it.


@sinbatsu : nice gelatin shape


----------



## iPikachu (Dec 19, 2011)

Oh wow the entries are too discouraging;---; ill wait for the next one then


----------



## JPdensetsu (Dec 19, 2011)

Okay, to make it all clear, I can't cook at all. I've never had experience with making cakes, making good-looking salads etc.
But I did my best and put all my effort in this entry. Within the spoiler you can find photos of how I made it. I made the dough with some flour and other ingredients and the cute jellies myself.
So here it is.









Spoiler


----------



## Janthran (Dec 19, 2011)

Here's my entry. I made a bunch of sugar cookies, and they make Tempy all together.
Full album: http://gbatemp.net/g...tempmas-week-3/


Spoiler











My little sister got in the picture. Meh


----------



## SamAsh07 (Dec 19, 2011)

In my honest opinion, if I were to vote in this contest all my votes would go for MegaAce and Sinbatsu, nothing to take away from other entries too I can't make anything half as good as you guys did, I applaud everyones effort but _in my opinion _Sinbatsu and MegaAce had the perfect GBAtemp dish...I could be wrong but atleast for me they're the winners. Unable to pick 3rd place...rest all are neck to neck.

On a side note, I thought this weeks contest would be a major flop (sorry for saying that but I just felt that way), I'm actually surprised people are taking their time in cooking/baking for GBAtemp, what a great community going on here  Thanks for making this week a success guys!!

EDIT:- I think I've my 3 winners...The 3rd is the post below me (Eerpow). I'm not gonna position them, just gonna count them as the 3 winners lol.


----------



## Eerpow (Dec 19, 2011)

Well here it is, I call it the Tempy Tempmas Cake!

It took me quite some time to make, hope you like it.






He's made out of homemade marzipan(almost like almond paste). It's a tradition to make marzipan figures around Christmas here actually.
The cake is covered with coconut flakes and a vanilla flavored whip cream like substance(tastes better than whip cream imho), it's called vanilj visp here if anyone's interested.



Spoiler






















OK, so here's the process.


Spoiler



*Here are the almonds, the key component of marzipan.*





*Boiling them so that the skin will be easier to peel off.*






*Ready to blend with egg whites, sugar, powder sugar, food coloring and some water.*






*This is what the paste looks like when half done.*
*It's really tedious since you never end up with good marzipan from the beginning (that and it's my first time making marzipan), this batch needed more egg and water.*






*This is what you do when you don't have the right food coloring at home.*
*Chocolate mixed with coffee for brown. (Tempy's shoes are delicious)*






*I haven't seen black food coloring in the store before.*
*so I improvised a little by going out and getting some liquorice sprinkles which I later mixed with water.*
*And little did I know that it would actually work really well.*






*Here we have my first attempt at making something with the marzipan.*
*Didn't go quite as planned though since every vertical standing figurine I started out with were slowly collapsing (gravity... oh you!... ).*
*My marzipan was too soft, it was like trying to mold something made out of chewing gum.*






*Anyway, I managed to work around those limitations and came up with a design that actually looked better.*
*It was getting to late and I didn't want to wake up my little brother or any sleeping neighbors for that matter, so I put this little fellow in the fridge over night.*

*It's alive!!*






*After a long night's sleep I was ready for some baking.*

*So here we got eggs, flour, sugar, baking powder, etc.*
*(I was going to use chocolate but I figured that it wouldn't go well with the rest of the ingredients, though I did slip in a forth of a tablespoon by mistake,.)*





*Meltin' dat butter phat.*





*Mixing in some milk along with the butter I melted...*






*It's ready to hit the oven, 170° C for 35 minutes more or less.*





*Fancy.*





*Cut it in half and fill it with some good stuff.*

*That bottle to the right is rum essence, I think it really gives the cake a distinct flavor,*
*and you've got to put it in the fridge a couple of hours so it really penetrates the bread.*

*And no, the cake it isn't placed directly on top of the the sink.*






*Here we have the bottom half again, thought this time covered with some raspberry jam.*





*Here it is, covered with "vanilla whip cream" and coconut flakes.*
*And decorated with jelly text and candy canes I broke in half.*







*I made a better Tempmas sign the next day.*









Hopefully this shows how much I appreciate the site and all it's members. Thank you everyone!

You see, I rarely post here but the 'temp is still my #1 visited Internet forum/gaming site and
maybe this is just nostalgia kicking in, but for me, no other gaming site will be able to replace GBAtemp, that's just how it is.

This year has been a great one, but I have no doubts that next year will be even better.
Merry Tempmas!!


Oh and by the way, someone needs come up with a way of tasting things through the Internet, that would be really awesome for competitions like this.

Here's the album:http://imgur.com/a/ev81S#0

I will try to upload some of the pictures to the GBAtemp gallery soon.


----------



## Zaertix (Dec 19, 2011)

Eerpow said:


> Well here it is, I call it the Tempy Tempmas Cake!
> 
> It took me quite some time to make, hope you like it.
> -snip-




I want a piece of that.. Specifically the head so I can preserve it in something.... Amazing!


----------



## Joe88 (Dec 19, 2011)

I think Eerpow just set the bar


----------



## Eerpow (Dec 19, 2011)

Thank you!

Holy Moley, Costello pressed the like button. 
Is there anything I can do with the size of the pictures in the second spoiler?
Just fixed it.


----------



## Bobbyloujo (Dec 19, 2011)

>Thought I had a chance
>Eerpow walks in
>No chance.


----------



## Valwin (Dec 19, 2011)

well   *Eerpow won seen how costy like his post and all o well hope fully next event il have a chance *


----------



## boombox (Dec 19, 2011)

Holy crap! was going to attempt making one, but after seeing eerpow's amazing entry I think I'll resign and watch all the competition >_


----------



## Ritsuki (Dec 19, 2011)

I used to participate to baking contests, then I took an arrow in the knee... Or Eerpow cake in the face


----------



## Janthran (Dec 19, 2011)

One hour left, you guys should send in your st00fs.


----------



## Nathan Drake (Dec 19, 2011)

I'm gonna go crawl under a rock with my inferior skills now.


----------



## JonnyPoots (Dec 19, 2011)

one hour??? I though it was done "December 20th, 23:59 GMT"
isn't it the 19th???


----------



## Joe88 (Dec 19, 2011)

Janthran said:


> One hour left, you guys should send in your st00fs.


there should be another day left


----------



## Janthran (Dec 19, 2011)

JonnyPoots said:


> one hour??? I though it was done "December 20th, 23:59 GMT"
> isn't it the 19th???


Oh. Oh, crap.
Sorry. XD


----------



## JonnyPoots (Dec 19, 2011)

Janthran said:


> JonnyPoots said:
> 
> 
> > one hour??? I though it was done "December 20th, 23:59 GMT"
> ...


'sawright, everyone gets _one_


----------



## qaz2918094 (Dec 20, 2011)

I've been a lurker in this site for a long time. But this time, I've decided to post. ^^;

I dunno if I'd still win after seeing Eerpow's entry... >___>


----------



## DJPlace (Dec 20, 2011)

holy smokes Eerpow Entry's is Viewful piece of work. way to go!!


----------



## p1ngpong (Dec 20, 2011)

Valwins entry is still the best I have seen so far.

IMHO!


----------



## Mirby (Dec 20, 2011)

I would've done something... but as I lack an oven, I think I would've lost.


----------



## Genyus (Dec 20, 2011)

Holy cake and all that comes with it, Eerpow that is truly amazing.


----------



## jurassicplayer (Dec 20, 2011)

A cake was made.
Final Product:


Spoiler












The stuff before it that:


Spoiler















































Originally...I was actually intending to make a video and sort of didn't have my identification card thing on-screen for most of it (I gave up on editing the video because I ended up having to swap cameras back and forth since the batteries on both cameras ended up dying eventually and sorting through them is...well not exactly the greatest thing in the world), but fortunately, there happened to be one decent shot of the card next to the cake mix and of course, I remembered to put it there at the end too :/.
The sides also have the volume, power, etc....because it made me feel cooler having them there.


----------



## naruses (Dec 20, 2011)

If I were to judge this contest,

I would have a 1st place tie between MegaAce and Eerpow entries

In 2nd place I would have tisdadd entry.

And in 3rd place, Prectorian's entry.

Good Luck, to you all.

PS: There were also some other great ones


----------



## dansky (Dec 20, 2011)

ok, it's time for my entry as well  my old DS is nearly broken so it's high time to get a new one, especially, that I'm a poor, hungry student and can't afford one on my own  maybe it's not as perfect as Eerpow's cake but it cost me much time to make (time that I should have spent learning for tomorrow's exam ;o)

let me introduce you to *Sir GbaTemp the 1st*


Spoiler


































it's fully made out of gingerbread (honey-cake or however you call it in english ;d). I painted it with the frosting (to which I added various stuff to change it's color) and chocolate so everything is fully eatable! And believe me, it smells really really nice ;D
Merry Tempmas!


----------



## Eerpow (Dec 20, 2011)

Wow this is intense, I don't think I'll be able to sleep tonight  .
I just thought I'd let you know that if I would win the 3DS, I would get the flame red one and sell my old blue one to a friend in order to be able to buy some 3DS games, we've got some economical problems at home, mainly because of my dads "problems", (I don't want to go into details here, it's a sensitive subject).
Anyway it would be really awesome since my friend can't afford a 3DS because of the steep price point here, It almost costs much as a UK one but before the price cut.
I had to sell nearly all my GBA games to afford mine though the funny thing is that many of the games I sold I got back through the ambassador thing.
Who would have guessed, huh?



EDIT: I forgot to mention that I bought mine from the UK and that the main reason was because I needed to upgrade from my original DS phat.
Oh and I haven't used my 3DS much because of school and such, so it's in perfect condition.
BTW my friends DS lite suffers from the infamous hinge problem, if it weren't for the crystal case I got him, it would be in two halves by now.
There's actually 2 stripes of dead pixels on the top screen already, I've fixed DS's before so we'll probably replace both the screen and the case someday.


----------



## SamAsh07 (Dec 20, 2011)

Eerpow said:


> Wow this is intense, I don't think I'll be able to sleep tonight  .
> I just thought I'd let you know that if I would win the 3DS, I would get the flame red one and sell my old blue one to a friend in order to be able to buy some 3DS games, we've got some economical problems at home, mainly because of my dads "problems", (I don't want to go into details here, it's a sensitive subject).
> Anyway it would be really awesome since my friend can't afford a 3DS because of the steep price point here, It almost costs much as a UK one but before the price cut.
> I had to sell nearly all my GBA games to afford mine though the funny thing is that many of the games I sold I got back through the ambassador thing.
> Who would have guessed, huh?


You better win with that Smurf-ish GBAtemp cake.


----------



## dansky (Dec 20, 2011)

We should have known someone with such great skills as Eerpow would show up  
ehhhh, shame,  no matter how hard I'd have to work I would never do such a great thing


----------



## Rico007 (Dec 20, 2011)

With my studies and knowledge in pastries and culinary arts, I know I stand a chance, but I just dont have the time!!! WAAAAHHHH!!!!

But definitely, let's do this again!


----------



## Cyan (Dec 20, 2011)

Almost time.


----------



## StellarKei (Dec 20, 2011)

Here is my entry!

How it was made:


Spoiler
































I made the cake with fondant, icing, dye, and icing!


----------



## omarroms (Dec 20, 2011)

http://gbatemp.net/g...8-tempmas-2011/

all my pictures for my entry.


Spoiler



The Cake is a lie, it's really a Brownie. My sister made all the plushies around the Brownie. She wanted them in the picture.





My yummy GBATemp Spaghetti & Meatballs.


----------



## StellarKei (Dec 21, 2011)

By the way, everyone's entries look great. 

Oh, and I thought I'd add-

In my entry I'd have better pics, but all I had to use a cell phone (my camera doesn't work anymore D. It's a snow scene (powdered sugar snow, marshmallow snowballs), the GBATemp mascot in a santa suit and santa hat (hat got cut out in the pic, I can provide more pics if needed  ) and he has a marshmallow Santa beard, a fully decorated Christmas tree, and a Nintendo DS , all made from fondant. Icing was used on the tree and around the edges, GBATemp mascot is holding a real candy cane, and there's a candy cane on the ground too  The cake was wrapped in fondant too, and fondant was used to make the letters. My last card that says my forum name is different because the first one got destroyed by food coloring XD

Anyway, good luck to everyone!! Merry Tempmas~


----------



## JonnyPoots (Dec 21, 2011)

Good luck all! Man, I sure wish I could have participated in this one. Sigh, no time. I'll have to save my gba_tempura_ for the next culinary contest ( ^o^)♪♪♪


----------



## Cyan (Dec 21, 2011)

So, it's a total of 28 entries (this time I'm good  ).

Thank you to all participants.
The winners will be announced on the portal.



I made a pack with all entries so you don't have to go back to all the thread to see them (some of them could even become offline due to exceeding bandwidth with Photobucket)

Grab the pack here : Tempmas 2011 - Baking entries (10MB)


----------



## Rydian (Dec 21, 2011)

Yeah after I saw the first few entries I realized I couldn't compete with this. XD


----------



## StellarKei (Dec 21, 2011)

I left out Tempmas 2011 on the paper in a rush D: Oh no, I hope my effort doesn't suffer for that ;_; I didn't know if that was a requirement or not, or if it just proves I made it because I did put my name on the paper as well as progress pics XD


----------



## Bobbyloujo (Dec 21, 2011)

StellarKei said:


> I left out Tempmas 2011 on the paper in a rush D: Oh no, I hope my effort doesn't suffer for that ;_; I didn't know if that was a requirement or not, or if it just proves I made it because I did put my name on the paper as well as progress pics XD


I doubt it really matters dude  Actually, your entry is in the .zip with all the other entries so don't fret.

Mehhhhhhhhh I already have a 3DS anyway... I really just want that mug...


----------



## StellarKei (Dec 21, 2011)

Bobbyloujo said:


> StellarKei said:
> 
> 
> > I left out Tempmas 2011 on the paper in a rush D: Oh no, I hope my effort doesn't suffer for that ;_; I didn't know if that was a requirement or not, or if it just proves I made it because I did put my name on the paper as well as progress pics XD
> ...


Oh, okay, phew xD


----------



## DJPlace (Dec 21, 2011)

is the time up? if it is maybe this topic should be closed? or am i thinking my time zone is wrong...


----------



## iggloovortex (Dec 21, 2011)

Holy shit. i dont want to put anyone else down, but eerpow. . .


----------



## Costello (Dec 21, 2011)

yes, time's up, i'm closing the thread.
the next comp will start...


----------

